# Arrows for 2014! Recommend



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I am looking for a new arrow setup for 2014. Going to shoot Open B or C next year. 

Setup
Mathews Prestige - 27in at 55lb
Arrow Rest LD Micro Tune

My arrows today are 26in.

I would be happy with 285fps

Which shaft, point, fletching, nocks, etc.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

GT 22's or X-Cutters


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Black Eagle Challenger's or Carnivores.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

What ever flies straight. cxl-pro 150s or possibly 250s pin nocks and about 100 Grains up front .


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Id go with a .500 spine arrow if you can. I shoot black eagle challengers at 26# shaft. .400 spine they are 6.9gpi you should be able to build them with 70grains up front and hit 280's for speed.
You could get away with black eagle magnum ultralights too with about 70- 80grains up front. Just keep the shaft cut right to the rest.
I run 3d duravanes 2.3" they work well for me. Gold tip accu-lite nocks work for me.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Carbon Express CXL's are very good arrows. The light weight of the shaft gives you more options for finding the best point weight, nock and vane combo. I used CE CXL's for a few years and shot CE LineJammers at his year's ASA Classic. I have a 26" draw and the linejammer weighed about 310 grains with 100 grains up front, "G" nock and bushing with 3 Flex Fletch FFS-212's. You can build lighter CXL's for more FOC and speed. The CXL's weighed about 303 grains with pin nocks and 100 grains up front but also shot well with 80 grains up front. I expect with 55 lbs and 27" draw you should be able to get good speed with your Prestige. You could build a CXL 150 close to 275 grains with a good point weight if you wanted to maximize speed....low to mid 290's.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Kurt,
I've been using the 3D Duravanes for a little over a year now. My "go to" arrows have the Duravanes getting a "wave" to them. Doesn't seem to affect them too much but I have to believe it is, even a little bit would be too much in this game of 1/32nd of an inch. Have you noticed this with yours at all?

Thanks



schmel_me said:


> Id go with a .500 spine arrow if you can. I shoot black eagle challengers at 26# shaft. .400 spine they are 6.9gpi you should be able to build them with 70grains up front and hit 280's for speed.
> You could get away with black eagle magnum ultralights too with about 70- 80grains up front. Just keep the shaft cut right to the rest.
> I run 3d duravanes 2.3" they work well for me. Gold tip accu-lite nocks work for me.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I put them on with a helical jig with a small offset. the helical I think keeps the vane a little straighter. It tensions the vane a bit more so you don't see the wave. But yes the duravanes can get like that. Karl(not kurt) lol.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't shoot that bow but with your poundage and drawlength I think you need a pretty light arrow and that may really restrict you shooting some of the really fat shafts, the series 22 gold tip shaft can be built really light and shoot well with 100 grain tips or less. Don't forget you can save 15 grains by using razor feathers instead of vanes.

To me shooting some gold tip ultralight pros or series 22 pro shafts is a good choice for any shooter, I a shooting x cutters right now and at a 28 inch shaft I built them to 344 grains and I love these arrows for indoor and 3d and daily shooting. I also have some xxx arrows and they are heavy around 400 grains and they take more poundage and drawlength to get up to speed but they shoot really good.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Padgett said:


> I don't shoot that bow but with your poundage and drawlength I think you need a pretty light arrow and that may really restrict you shooting some of the really fat shafts, the series 22 gold tip shaft can be built really light and shoot well with 100 grain tips or less. Don't forget you can save 15 grains by using razor feathers instead of vanes.
> 
> To me shooting some gold tip ultralight pros or series 22 pro shafts is a good choice for any shooter, I a shooting x cutters right now and at a 28 inch shaft I built them to 344 grains and I love these arrows for indoor and 3d and daily shooting. I also have some xxx arrows and they are heavy around 400 grains and they take more poundage and drawlength to get up to speed but they shoot really good.


Agreed, with your DW, DL and bow, I was going to suggest the GT Ultralight Pros in .500 spine with 80-100 gr points. I like AAE Plasti Flex Max (2") vanes for outdoors-- they can really take a beating and add very little weight to the back of the arrow. I trialed the razor feathers, but found they robbed about 5-7fps from my outdoor set up, so I went back to the AAEs.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I am leaning towards Easton Lightspeeds or GT Ultralight Pros in .500 with 100gr in the tip. I shot CXL 250 last year out of my New Breed but they don't paper tune out of my Prestige. A 500 Lightspeed will shoot bullet holes. I wish I could shoot a fat shaft but I think the LS and Ultralight Pros are going to be more forgiving.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I went through that with all my solocam bows with stiffer than ideal shafts. Always end up with a good left or right tear. Draw length is pretty critical if you shoot a stiff shaft and rely heavily on paper tuning.
Id go with GT ultralights they were the only shafts I would shoot that were comparable to acc's for consistency.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

GT XT Hunters 3555 BLACK
.480 spine
You would be about perfect.


I shoot a 335 IBO Bow
You have a 322 IBO bow so the longer arrow length should put you right in the middle.

Mine?
25.5" long
338 grain
27" draw
55 pounds and according to OT2 I'm perfectly spined.
279 FPS
60KE
Field points and BH are impacting identically


.500 may be a tad weak


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

At you draw length and draw weight, you would need an arrow around 275gr. To accomplish 280 ish fps. Use this sight and you can see, it's pretty accurate. http://www.stickemarchery.com/stickemcart/archery-calculators.aspx


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Goldtip 22 is a great arrow and would be good for your set up


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

I shoot 27 inch DL
Currently using X Cutters cut at da rest...
100 gr points
AAE Pro MAX or vane Tec hp for vanes

Indoor ...... Try the 30x gold tips , cut at the rest..... 150 gr pin points....... 4 inch feathers
Oh ya....... I'm using the gold tip accu lite nocks with shrewd bushings. These are the best nock system I've ever used.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD mobile technology.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Gold Tip 22's!!!!


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I see some recommending Gold Tip 22s. However, I think I will need an arrow around 275gr. How do you get a 22 down to this weight? 
>


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

You would need to run to run probably 60gr. up front. I think they would still fly good but if it were me I would go with a lighter shaft with more point weight.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

GT Ultralight 500's are 6.4 GPI and the correct spine for the length and poundage you indicate. You could also get there with GT22's and a lighter point but I agree with schmelme better to have the lighter shaft with more up front.


----------



## Chef hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a 26in draw, what fps were you getting with line jammers and poundage u were shooting?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BE Challenger ultralight
Fatboy G-nock bushing and G-nock
Fatboy 80gr point
Blazer X2

Should be right around 270gr with a 26" shaft.

If you want to get crazy then you could drop 10gr with mylar vanes, but you'd need to refletch after every event.

-Grant


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

grantmac said:


> BE Challenger ultralight
> Fatboy G-nock bushing and G-nock
> Fatboy 80gr point
> Blazer X2
> ...


Looking at arrows too with almost the same specs as you, I was thinking this setup with 100gr or 125gr on the front because i will be at 60#.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ThomasBisbee said:


> Looking at arrows too with almost the same specs as you, I was thinking this setup with 100gr or 125gr on the front because i will be at 60#.


At 60# you would want the 400 spine unless you draw 24".

100gr upfront will be fine, 125gr could be too weak.

-Grant


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

grantmac said:


> At 60# you would want the 400 spine unless you draw 24".
> 
> 100gr upfront will be fine, 125gr could be too weak.
> 
> -Grant


Yes, had a brain fart and didn't put that in there.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Check out the victory x ringers hv lightest fat arrow out there and shoot great


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:angel: I use the gt kinetic xt It shoots wellat 55lbs, 26 inch draw. It is a little heavier at 7.6 gr compared to gt ultralight at 6.3. I use 85 gr and they shoot fine.


----------

